

Steve Jobs Resigns as CEO of Apple - mikecane
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Steve-Jobs-Resigns-as-CEO-of-bw-19285464.html

======
typicalrunt
Jeez, out of the blue, but completely expected given his health issues.

I wonder what the stock is going to do. In after hours trading, it is down
-0.68% after being up 0.69% on the day.

